# Screensaver Set: "Departures" (20 Images)



## Gerund (Aug 8, 2010)

All images 600x800 with a black border around the edge. The theme is travel, and while all of these images are from Flickr, all of them have been tweaked slightly for the purpose of looking pretty on an ebook reader. (Mostly it just involved greyscaling and then tweaking the contrast to minimize the shades of grey used in the image, but some of these have also had portions of sky or ground replaced for the same purpose or to fix appearances.)


----------



## Chris J. Randolph (Jul 1, 2010)

Great work adapting these for Kindle.  They all look really good, and that's not easy to do with 4 shades of grey.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Very nice work... and the Kindle 2 and newer displays 16 shades of gray.


----------



## Chris J. Randolph (Jul 1, 2010)

911jason said:


> Very nice work... and the Kindle 2 and newer displays 16 shades of gray.


Oh! Wish I'd known that earlier.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Chris J. Randolph said:


> Oh! Wish I'd known that earlier.


I wouldn't worry about that. The increased contrast associated with a four-scale gray image will look very striking on a sixteen-scale gray display, perhaps even more so than going true sixteen-scale.


----------

